

JavaScript Model Objects (JMO) - An Idea - nickb
http://www.dennydotnet.com/post/JavaScript-Model-Objects-JMO---An-Idea.aspx

======
pbnaidu
What's the difference between the proposed solution and yui's
datatable/datasource?

